# The world we live in....



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

Shocker last night,

Walking back from the shop round the corner and witnessed 3 Teens, late teens I would say, pulling mirror off a car!

My immediate reaction was to raw at them and run towards the little S***!

They ran laughing and tossed the mirror of the Ka Sport. I knocked on a few doors to find the owner only to find that this was the 2nd time in as many weeks it has happened to her, she was really upset.... This just fuelled the fire and I was furious. After I got home the wife asked what took me so long and I told her, her reaction was to say thank god you didn't get hold of one as you would have ended up in trouble with the law, I have a temper I have to admit, or worse they may have been carrying knives.

I would have normally been walking round with Riggs our 42KG German Shepherd and so his bark and lets just say determination to protect would have seen me ok and they would have run anyway but I didn't have him with me so She may have been right in some respect.

I couldn't sleep last night thinking I should have done more and ran after them, I know this is futile but I could not help it. We live in a decent area and it's normally very quiet and not much happens and so this sought of thing is not something you accept as the norm!

I got a decent look at one of them and will be keeping an eye out for him while Riggs and I get our nightly exercise before bed.....

GGGGRRRRRRRRRR :evil:


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

Well done for doing your bit!! I hate the mentality of people like that! Scumbags


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Much as I hate to say it, because I'm the last person to take my own advice - you did the right thing in not chasing after them. Part of me hates letting these tossers take the high ground all the time by doing nothing, but being realistic it's a wing mirror - the courts would not give them any meaningful punishment anyway, and you got to go home to your family.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Tricky one, but I think you did right in not confronting them.

Few years back my best mate and another guy saw a teenager snatch a bag from a woman at Elephant & Castle in South London. They chase him and caught up with him in a subway. He pulled out a knife and told then he had no worries using it as was only 15 and didn't give a toss because even if caught he'd be out in a couple of years max.

Can't blame them for not wanting to take it to the next level really... Some would but like most of us these were normal blokes with families and not violent

Not worth getting injured or killed for something like this unfortunately...


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

igotone said:


> Much as I hate to say it, because I'm the last person to take my own advice - you did the right thing in not chasing after them. Part of me hates letting these tossers take the high ground all the time by doing nothing, but being realistic it's a wing mirror - the courts would not give them any meaningful punishment anyway, and you got to go home to your family.


I know, you and the better half are right, but it still stinks. The worst bit was the owner upset at the door as this had happened again, like they are targeting her and not just a mindless idiot stunt in front of their friends, they laughed as were running away.....

I just don't know what's missing from their makeup to do this, I cant help thinking what greater good it would be doing the community if they could humanely euthanize these people, it would save us millions in the long run and would help fine tune our society.

If something is missing from their mental make-up to do this, seemingly repeatedly (assumption's being made here), then what other bad decisions are they making to the detriment of other hard working innocent law abiding citizens out there?

Everyone says this but "If I Were Ruler For A Day" I would wipe as many of them out as possible, or at least use them as IED fodder in Afghanistan, least they would have served some purpose....

**Takes a deep breath and sips brew ** :x


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL. Have another brew Jace. 

We all know where it stems from - the home! Half witted irresponsible parents who don't give their kids any sense of values and can't anyway, because they were never given any themselves. These kids from last night will have their own rug rats in due course and so the cycle will continue.

We'll do no good until we make the parents squarely responsible for the actions of their kids.


----------



## LaztSWE (Nov 20, 2013)

It's the neverending cycle of stupidity. It's a shame its so easy to make babies, there should be some sort of test


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

LaztSWE said:


> It's the neverending cycle of stupidity. It's a shame its so easy to make babies, there should be some sort of test


+1,000,000 

They have tests for driving cars to protect you and other people
They have tests for Piloting an aircraft to protect you and others
They have a test for driving a train.....

Yet I bet Osama Bin Laden's mother did not face a test to give birth to some one who has killed thousands..... :?


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

I hear your frustration here! But I guess you ended up doing the right and safe thing. You or the dog doing any damage or retribution would have only done you and your family harm.

It is a very sad state of affairs when the law doesn't support fair defence and punishment (i.e. giving someone a slap when they bloody deserve it!) I know its one of those things of "where do you draw the line". But sounds like this little tossers want a spinning back kick to side head each!

Ive been a victim of TTS Mirror theft... So know how this poor woman must feel. When i returned home to find them stolen i don't think I've ever seen Red so much, if the little shit was caught id have broken both his legs without a second thought. :evil:

I hope this lady sits in wait with a taser and zaps the bast*rds.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

I would use one of my air guns,a couple of shots in the upper body would suffice!


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Nowadays we can just get our phones out and record them. Then you have hard evidence!

What goes around comes around, one day they will have cars....... There have always been brain dead morons and also some follow the herd morons who go around with them.

We ripped a mirror off a car hahaha we smashed a bus stop hahaha

On a lighter note there is a kid on YouTube who kicked in a wall, the wall was made of sections that supported each other. The result was his leg went though and the wall above fell onto his leg... His mates ran off and the guy [email protected]!ed his leg for life.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Utter scum....


----------



## RogerB (Dec 16, 2012)

I know exactly how you feel ... but a few years back myself and a pal were walking home after a couple of pints, when we witnessed exactly what you saw, car vandalism.
My pal wanted to intervene, me being the wise one said no ... but he looked at me and said "F--- that!"
He intervened before I could say another word, at first getting verbal abuse .... it wasn't until one of them threw the first punch at him that my memory was jolted.
He was a Shotokan Black Belt 7th dan, and what happened next finished with the four guys horizontal on the pavement moaning and groaning ... and a look of satisfaction on my pal's face.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Jace said:


> Yet I bet Osama Bin Laden's mother did not face a test to give birth to some one who has killed thousands..... :?


Terrible example, the Bin Ladins are large family of successful property tycoons, it was only Osama who turned out like he did. :?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

[email protected] I hate them! When I lived in newbury town centre I had to park on street, had been there about 6 months and was at home with a friend when one of my friends asked for some help as they had broken down in London (my breakdown covers me and not just my car), so I merrily walked out to my car in the rain, looking in saw shiney bits and shouted to my friend....opened the door and there was glass all over the inside of the car, 2 huge bottle shaped holes in the windscreen, the passenger wing mirror kicked off, two huge dents in the bonnet, scratches all over the passenger window and a massive scratch the whole way down the side of the car which I couldnt polish out.

I called the police and they were about as useful as a chocolate teacup and there response was "oh there isnt any CCTV down that street do you know who did it?" WTF really!!!! I got home at 6pm and walked back out my house at 7pm, lived right by the train station and at that time of day on a weekday there were always soooo many people walking past! I was livid! It was around the time that the general election was on and newbury is a conservative constituent I was in the paper a number of times, on BBC south today (filming that was hard as they had to keep stopping filming when kids went past and it was freeeeeeeezing!!!! on BBC Berkshire radio 9 times about it because I will openly say....BRING BACK NATIONAL SERVICE AND SORT THE LITTLE C****S OUT

I hate people like this and there absolute lack of respect for other peoples property!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk_politics/ ... 608403.stm - excuse the picture I was soooooo cold that day and a lot bigger then ha ha

http://www.newburytoday.co.uk/2010/old- ... icle-12827 - just another one

http://www.newburygallery.co.uk/viewpic ... id=8043428

http://www.newburygallery.co.uk/viewpic ... id=8043427

I had an outstanding debate with the conservative MP for Newbury on the radio because he was a complete tool and said ASBOs were working.....really?! in which f****** town?!.......I went nuts! URGH!!!!!!!

J
xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

unfortunately we live with a generation who have no respect, and have been brought up with little discipline, knowing that people will get in trouble if they try to retaliate with anything more than words.

Another case with I can see both sides is this...

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/ry ... ck-3134853

The poor lad was constantly bullied over his appearance, and finally lost control, and took revenge on the bullies who followed him and continued to tant him.

Yes, he took it took far, but can see why.


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

spike said:


> unfortunately we live with a generation who have no respect, and have been brought up with little discipline, knowing that people will get in trouble if they try to retaliate with anything more than words.
> 
> Another case with I can see both sides is this...
> 
> ...


***** "I feel sorry for the next person that calls him a name." ****

Says it all about the parent, oh woe is my daughter, yeah she bullied him repeatedly, but she shouldn't be punished in any way, my little angle....

Yes he went a bit far maybe, but Fooook me they will think twice from now on and now that lad has a criminal record that will follow him for ever.
Lets face it when you snap, you snap!
I hate bullies and love nothing more than when they get what's coming to them, its like a rush to see or hear, read or see it !

I was lucky and had a lot of family and older friends in the right places so I was never bullied but I remember seeing it at school and it's rank out of order.

National service is a great idea, maybe make up for the lax parenting that they have been in the vicinity off during there childhood...

If I were them I'd watch my back when he is released....

Prospects bleak and nothing to loose, he will come to kick ass and chew gum, and he's all out of gum! :twisted:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

if I was naughty or stepped out of line when I was younger I got a slap never did me no harm!

J
xx


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

Lollypop86 said:


> if I was naughty or stepped out of line when I was younger I got a slap never did me no harm!
> 
> J
> xx


Spot on!

My dad only had to lower the paper and look at me, that was enough as I knew my place and he meant business, he never had to lay a hand on me, just that look..... :x

I can only hope that that sense of morality will some day return....


----------

